# Refurbished Phone Sale and My Experience



## VitaEsMorte (Apr 26, 2010)

Guys, I just want to share my experience about my blackberry so that you will get benefit and not be cheated when you buy either a bb, or another phone.

I have bought a blackberry curve mobile phone from a very popular electronics shop in Dubai, on 2 March 2013. I used the phone so far in a proper way and a couple of weeks ago, its earphone started not working.

I landed the phone to the seller's customer service on 29 June 2013 for repair by the main importer. However, they called me on 2 July 2013 and told me that third party repair was found on the phone. I went to the shop on 3 July 2013 and talked to relevant guy about the issue but he insisted that the phone received third party repair and they can not do anything. I was not able to tell that there is no logic to have a third party repair while it is still under warranty. I have not opened, nor had the phone opened by a third party anytime. I talked to Dubai Consumer Protection Department about the issue and they needed a report that shows the opening dates of the machine. However, I have learnt that this is only a sticker which is broken down by opening the case.

So far, I am left with a refurbished cell phone bought from this very popular electronics shop in Dubai and I have no any proofs to prove it.

I just wanted to inform everybody about my experience so that you should check your phone regarding its status. There are many ways that you can do it, just google it please.


----------

